# Hormones and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In depth article on Hormones and IBS. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just an aside to this post. Dr Whitehead is an expert on Consitpation and Dr Palsson is the UNC clinical hypnotherapist also.This is something he wrote in the past for the associated press."He theorizes that the treatment makes the body less reactive to stress and causes it to produce less of a hormone called vasoactive intestinal peptide, or VIP. VIP inhibits smooth muscle contractions in the colon and produces abnormal levels of the hormone that are associated with severe constipation and diarrhea. Palsson previously noticed that IBS patients had elevated levels of the hormone. " http://mind4health.com/m4h_art_ibs.shtml Granted a theory in part of the whole picture,but intriguing none the less.Also serotonin is still a major player.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This looks interesting, and has a quiz at the end for women regarding IBS. I've copied the article to read tomorrow.Thanks, Eric!JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This was good Eric. But again it will take more than 1 read for me, lol.Hormones!!!!







Guess where I'm at,







BQ


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi EricThis article is great, and the timing couldn't have been better. I am seeing my gynae oncologist tomorrow and have printed the article out to talk to him about it.I have actually started the tapes now, and so far so good. I am worried about my appointment tomorrow but I'm no where near as worked up as I have been previously. I have been suffering a few pains, but now C so far (I hope I haven't jinxed myself







). The great thing about the tapes is that it gives me something to focus on when I go to bed. Previously, I would have been thinking about my up and coming appointment and imagining what they might find (cancer head as some people I know refer to it!), but not this time, so I guess the tapes must be doing me good already.Thanks again for posting the articleBelinda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

belinda, glad the article helped.I also am glad you started the tapes and of course will help with anything. I am glad they are helping already, they help on all kinds of levels.







let us know how the doctor appointment goes and good luck with it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is just some info on depression and stress hormones. http://www.sfn.org/content/Publications/Br...depression.html


----------

